# hovínko s kroužkem



## aileverte

The whole sentence appears in a movie:
A na nohy periny a kožichy
a hovínko s kroužkem.

An old nursemaid is recollecting what she used to do for the kids around Christmas time, when they would go off in a sledge to celebrate Christ's birth: she'd polish their shoes, warm up the blankets for the sledge, and cover them up with duvets and fur coats. I don't understand the last phrase, "hovínko s kroužkem": I know what it means literally -- a doodly-squat with a ring -- but it seems like a finishing touch, bells and whistles...

Your help/confirmation would be appreciated!


----------



## texpert

No idea, really. The simple Google search (http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=hovno+%22s+krou%C5%BEkem%22&aq=f&aqi=&oq=)
indicates at some odd and grotesque way of expressing *houby, prd *(_crap, bullshit, rubbish)_. I know it doesn't fit into your sentence but that's the way it is.


----------



## Emys

Which film are you talking about? Could it be misunderstanding?


----------



## aileverte

Emys said:


> Which film are you talking about? Could it be misunderstanding?



No misunderstanding. I have Cz subtitles ;-)

But what texpert said, makes sense. The old woman is quite bitter and the irony fits.

It's a Karel Kachyna film, Noc Nevesty.


----------

